# Spell check!!!!!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just noticed this morning that when I make a spelling error, the word gets a special underline! Doesn't show once the post is up (for everyone else to see who's a bad speller) but it lets me know, in case I want to fix it. You can be sure I do; see my sig line. :blush: 

And I discovered that if I put my cursor on the word and right-click, I get a menu of possible alternative spellings, and the chance to add the word to my dictionary -- or is it to the ChefTalk dictionary? Quick, somebody type ChefTalk and see if it gets underlined!  

But I keep wondering: since spelling is not exactly the strong suit of so many people here, will they get blinded by all those little red dots? :lol: 


In any case, a very cool feature! Thanks, Nicko.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm not seeing that, Suzanne. Do you have to enable it in some way, or view during "Preview Post"?

I'm a stickler as well after 30 years of grading students' papers and growing up with a mom who was an English teacher.  She still corrects my grammar. :blush:


----------



## tsblo (Jan 19, 2007)

Actually it sounds as if your using the new Firefox browser with the built in spell check.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nope- still using MSExplorer.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Jest a tist ta see if thait happens wen Ah posts. 

Nutin laik thet is happnin ta my posts.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hmmm.... maybe you need an official Stickler Certification to get functional spell-checking. :lol:


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

is it the most recent edition? Cause they've been trying to rip-off firefox, so they probably added in an integrated spell-checker as one of their latest attempts.


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 5, 2007)

I discovered that little quirk quite by accident a few years ago. I used to go through the whole process of using the spell checker, but it is soooo much easier to do the right click thing. I truly didn't know it was there, and I too am using the old programs.


----------

